# Discus fish with knife fish?



## Jay Ack (Aug 12, 2008)

i have a 85 gallon tank and i have 6 discus fish with one black ghost and a pleco. can i put a clown knife fish in my tank with these fish?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't. For one, knife fish sometimes don't get along so you might get compatibility issues with the black ghost knife. Second, the clown knife is an active predator that reaches over three feet in length and will need a much larger tank than 85g.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

BGK, maybe. It depends on personality. Keep a watch and prepare a spare tank. CK, no.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

I've read and heard that any aggressive feeder will upset the delicate discus and thats the last thing you want to do because disease follows stress.the BG fish will spook them . A community tank is where you want to mix it up a bit. I myself have decided to dedicate a tank to chocolate gouramis.


----------



## Jay Ack (Aug 12, 2008)

guys, ive had a black ghost with discus for 4 months, and they were in a 20 gal tank. they were doing great together and now that they are in 85 gal tank, they are in heaven. im just thinking twice about the clowns because they are predators


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Your discus' sound as tough as nails.Where did you get them and how big are they,,if i may ask.I too look twice at those clown knife fish, but i have small tetras in my tank and i fear they'll eat everyone.


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

Your bgk should be fine I have two discus and a bgk in a 75 and they are fine togther. Had them for a year now together. The clown I would say no to though bc they do get really big. Although I am not totally sure I wouldnt risk it with discus.


----------

